# Darfion Van Gogh's latest work



## Darfion (Sep 1, 2004)

Not sure if it's finished how i would like it but here it is anyway


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 1, 2004)

That's great work Darren.  I wish I could paint like that.  I don't think I have the patience.


----------



## Corry (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm liking your artwork more and more!


----------



## terri (Sep 1, 2004)

Love it!   A real beauty, Darf!


----------



## Karalee (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh wow, with every new painting you do I find myself wowing more and more.


----------



## mygrain (Sep 2, 2004)

Watercolors are so hard to use. It's one of the few mediums you actually have to layer color values backwards. Your underlying drawing is superb!! Good Work!!!


----------

